# Kenya Retirement Visa



## almeim01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi

Does anyone know what the costs are for a Kenyan Retirement Visa? And what is the best way to ago about acquiring one?

Many thanks

Mario


----------



## Petesp (Sep 9, 2015)

is there a difference ?
as i was thinking of moving to kenya just thought visa was a visa which i believe you can obtain at airport (short term\\\0


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Petesp said:


> is there a difference ?
> as i was thinking of moving to kenya just thought visa was a visa which i believe you can obtain at airport (short term\\\0


Yes there is a difference. That's your tourist visa which I believe as of September will no longer be issued on arrival and you have to make prior application and approval before travelling.

What op requires is a class k visa which is for wealthy people not looking to take on any form of work. They have to prove financials. Registration about 10k ksh processing fee and 100k ksh every year payment fee


----------



## Petesp (Sep 9, 2015)

ok ta a lot


----------



## JFOX (Jun 30, 2016)

How do I go about getting a Kenya Retirement Visa?


----------



## chenierkmer (Oct 4, 2017)

After you get a tourist visa on line and enter the country for 90 days you can apply for a K retirement visa I think if your over fifty .. You have to apply two months after you enter the country at the immigration office if your 90 day visa is about to expire you can get another 90 day extension . 

You will need proof of income from a source retirement of $2,000.00 United States Dollars monthly, criminal background check from your country of origin, the bottom line you will need $3,000.00 United States dollar for a three year visa . 

This is just a general summary their is more when you get to immigration it is a tiresome process that takes patience, documents,passport pictures, trips to immigration, opening a bank account in Kenya .


----------

